
CROBOTS is a programming game, for programmers (or aspiring programmers) - tpoindex
http://tpoindex.github.io/crobots/
======
tpoindex
Since I've seen a few related stories on HN today, I thought I would share
that I have finally released CROBOTS as open source. Enjoy.

